# Tortilla chips?



## anawelch

Can rats eat tortilla chips or are they too salty?


----------



## Sylver

Some people will tell you they're too salty. 

My rats have always disagreed. I've never had a rat die from eating the occasional chip or other junk food. I just wouldn't give them a bowl full of chips.


----------



## nanashi7

I had a rat eat almost half a family sized bag of BBQ chips before I noticed. She's still kicking, is healthy and wants more chips. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties

One chip I think would be fine but if you think about it one chip for them is like a whole bowl for us. I would say one or two chips occasionally is fine.


----------



## Grawrisher

Think of the stereotypical wild rat for a moment, lives in the dumpster, thrives in the dumpster, I imagine a chip or two as a rare treat would be fine


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch

Thats good because I hate throwing out food and I have like a handful of stale tortilla chips. It'll be a nice treat for them.


----------



## nanashi7

STALE bread and chips make wonderful treats. I hear they are preferred. Haha. Rats are strange. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Like I said, think of the dumpster rat, the stale stuff would probably be the higher quality stuff


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mouse

As with tortilla chips for people, a few every so often is great (especially the ones with the lime flavoring, but I wouldn't give those to the rats- I'm not sure what's in the flavoring, and they are ALL MINE), but too many probably isn't good.


----------



## dr.zapp

My rats love the leftover stale chips, They eat one and stash the rest for later. I never find them when I clean the cage, unlike some other snacks they stash.


----------



## anawelch

I have the scoops and I crumbled it up a little and put it in there, we'll see how they like it


----------

